# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 7)



## ripjack13 (Feb 9, 2020)

*If trees could talk, which one would be the rudest? Which one is the funniest?*





**

***Rules***
*There is no minimum post requirement,*
*primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.*
*I miss Kevin.*


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 9, 2020)

I got nuthin........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 9, 2020)

Where in the world did you come up with that question?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 9, 2020)

I don’t know the name, but that’s pretty rude...



 

Sausage Tree, that’s hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 9, 2020)

Not sure about it being rude or not but that dang willow tree won't stop weeping.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm going to say Snakewood is the rudest, the way it acts when we try to work it is pretty dang rude. Rainbow Eucalyptus is the funniest. You look at the bark and think, " that's gonna be some sweet lumber!", then you get inside the bark...... and it laughs at you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 9, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Where in the world did you come up with that question?



You're just jealous you didn't think of it first.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 9, 2020)

Rudest? Quebec Maple tree ? Or a Hackberry that is hacked off all the time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 9, 2020)

Both would be my family tree!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Maverick (Feb 9, 2020)

This one would be pretty rude....it’s always bent out of shape

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Maverick (Feb 9, 2020)

I wouldn’t recommend even talking to this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Maverick (Feb 10, 2020)

I think the Poplar would be the funniest because it is....well.....poplar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 10, 2020)

Talk to the hand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 11, 2020)

I don't get it.


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 11, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> I don't get it.


The trunk is the arm,the palm leaves are the hand. Unless it’s the saying you don’t get,in that case, people used to stick their arm straight out with the palm of the hand facing who they were talking to and say,talk to the hand. Pretty much saying shut up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Feb 11, 2020)

According to the band, Rush, the oaks would be the rudest. And depending on your point of view, the apple trees can be funny if you believe "don't sit under the apple trees" song.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------

